

Arnold Renderer - boulos
https://www.solidangle.com

======
boulos
After years of working on Arnold and saying it could use a website, it's
finally up. If you're unfamiliar with Arnold, the about page has a useful
history:

    
    
      https://www.solidangle.com/about
    

and of the 5 movies up for the VFX Oscar this year, all of them except the
Hobbit were rendered at least partially with Arnold (Gravity basically 100%).

